# Best restaurant in Key West



## sdbrier (Oct 22, 2009)

We are traveling to Key West in Jan. and staying at the Hyatt Beach House Resort and wondered about the best places to eat while there. Are there any restaurants at The Hyatt. We will have a rental so driving to some place won't be a problem.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 22, 2009)

From www.frommers.com list of their top picks ...
Those with an "*" are also in the www.tripadvisor.com top 10.

Antonia's... Italian
Bagatelle... Seafood
Banana Café... French
Blue Heaven... Seafood*
Café Marquesa... American
Hot Tin Roof...  Eclectic
Louie's Backyard... Caribbean
Mangoes... Caribbean
Michael's... Steaks/Chops
One Duval... Caribbean
Sarabeth's... American*
Seven Fish... Seafood*
Tavern N Town... Caribbean
Upper Crust Pizza... Pizza


----------



## shagnut (Oct 22, 2009)

Pepe's for breakfast, Schooner Warf for happy hour, shaggy


----------



## Fitzriley (Oct 22, 2009)

Camille's for breakfast or dinner, Iguana Cafe for breakfast or lunch, Red Fish/Blue Fish for dinner, and Key West Cheeseburger for great burgers. 

Enjoy!


----------



## beanie (Oct 22, 2009)

Fitzriley said:


> Camille's for breakfast or dinner, Iguana Cafe for breakfast or lunch, Red Fish/Blue Fish for dinner, and Key West Cheeseburger for great burgers.
> 
> Enjoy!



I enjoyed redfish/bluefish when we went there (had the stuffed grouper) but it gets horrible ratings on tripadvisor , mostly for service which was good when we went there . to the OP there is no resturant at beach house.


----------



## silverfox82 (Oct 22, 2009)

Louies backyard, ambiance, food and wine list.


----------



## Lets Get Going (Oct 24, 2009)

*PT's Late Night?*

We lived in Key West many moons ago and our favorite place was PT's Late Night Bar & Grill, Paradise Cafe for cuban bread sandwiches, Turtle Kralls, and Poncho & Lefty's for killer nachos.  These were some of our "locals" favorites.  We always stayed away from "chains", however, back then there weren't many to worry about.  I remember when the Applebee's opened up and it was all the rage. Yikes!  We only went to Duval Street to drink and be merry and being we were young, we did the "Duval crawl" quite often!


----------



## Greg G (Oct 25, 2009)

Blue Heaven for breakfast (get there early or make reservations)

El Siboney Restaurant  - Dinner (Cuban)

Conch Republic - Dinner (Seafood)

Greg


----------



## Kelso (Oct 26, 2009)

We loved the fish at the place with the old car sitting in a shack like building. I think it was a guys name. We ate there three times that week. What is the name of the place again?


----------



## Tfish (Oct 26, 2009)

Bo's Fish Wagon??


----------



## Fitzriley (Oct 26, 2009)

PT's Late Nite is long gone and Turtle Krall's remodeled and reopened as a Mesquite BBQ place.


----------



## julienjay (Oct 26, 2009)

Pisces is my favorite owned by Tim Ryan.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 26, 2009)

Tfish said:


> Bo's Fish Wagon??



Yep, that is it. When we go back I know we will go there a couple of times.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 4, 2020)

Some of those places were so crowded I would like to see them remove some tables for social distancing.  Might really make them comfortable!   We like Blue Heaven, but walking there in the dark can make you nervous!


----------

